# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  change of avatar

## martindwilson

now i'm a bit suspicious of the sudden change of NBVC to Italy????? is this a world cup thing? (Note..THE World Cup not anything our friends across the pond may have invented)
Engerlaaaaaaaaaandddddd (sic)
p.s. Millwall(No one likes us) could give it a shot..well i dream!

----------


## NBVC

Well, I may live in Canada, but born in Italy... so my allegiance as far as Soccer (football.. for you guys over there).. is with Italy...

FORZA ITALIA !!!

it's hard to tell, but my avatar is an actual ball.

----------


## dominicb

> p.s. Millwall(No one likes us)



Never mind - you'll get over it :Smilie: .

Domski's changed his too - it's now the three lions logo, so I suspect that may be a World Cup thing too.

Perhaps we should all have S. Africa '10 avatars ...

DominicB

----------


## romperstomper

If someone can find me a picture of Thierry Henry burning in Hell, I'll switch to a football theme too...  :Smilie:

----------


## teylyn

Your wish, Romperstomper ...

----------


## martindwilson

yo that's the mutts nuts

----------


## Paul

What.. no horns??  If you're not even going to try, Tey...   :Wink:

----------


## shg

Nice job, T! Now whenever someone posts a picture instead of a workbook, I'm sending them to you for Photoshop help.

----------


## teylyn

I must confess, I don't even know who the guy is. The original is here.

Paul, I thought that only the Boss in Hell has horns, and if you burn there, you're not the boss.

shg, my tool is Fireworks, but send them on, anyway. Or I could create little nasties and post them back, like a screenshot of a 128 color palette in 2003, maybe  :EEK!:

----------


## romperstomper

Most kind, m'Lady - much appreciated!  :Smilie:

----------


## Domski

> Domski's changed his too - it's now the three lions logo, so I suspect that may be a World Cup thing too.



I was trying to upload an animated one which I don't appear able to so had to stick with the old three lions for the time being.

Engerrrlaaand!!!!!

Dom

----------


## teylyn

Dom, keep trying with the animated avatar. The forum is temperamental and even the mods have reported problems uploading an animated avatar. As a general rule: keep the file size as small as possible, and reduce the number of frames to the bare minimum. With that established, keep trying with the upload, and you may succeed eventually. 

Ask shg. After the Xmas theme avatar craze, when we all returned to BAU,  it took weeks until that guru's previously functioning animated avatar was back in place and working.

You may also ping Vaibhav and complain.  I'm sure it will be seen to immediately. <bite tongue. sit on hands>

----------


## NBVC

I think Simon established... way back when.. that you have to have a certain status and number of posts before your avatar could be animated... or larger, etc...

----------


## Domski

> I think Simon established... way back when.. that you have to have a certain status and number of posts before your avatar could be animated... or larger, etc...



I read this in the forum rules and assumed I qualified:





> Once you have been registered for 60 days and posted 100 posts your user title will change from Registered User to Forum Contributor, you will then be able to upload a non-animated Avatar, when you get to 120 days registered and 200 posts your title will change to Valued Forum Contibutor and you will be able to upload an animated Avatar.



Not that fussed to be honest, just thought I'd see if it worked. Which it didn't. I'll revert back to my Raving Rabbid when the World Cup's over with.

Dom

----------


## NBVC

You might want to check with RoyUk then... or Vai.... I wasn't sure of the cut-offs for each change.

----------


## teylyn

Dom, by all means, you should qualify for an animated avatar. If it's not working, see my previous post.

Contacting Vai might be a good idea. But don't hold your breath.

<sit on hands>

cheers

----------


## Domski

> Dom, by all means, you should qualify for an animated avatar. If it's not working, see my previous post.
> 
> Contacting Vai might be a good idea. But don't hold your breath.
> 
> <sit on hands>
> 
> cheers



I'm really not that fussed about having an animated one, I like my old one. I was looking for a 3 lions one (English football badge) that was a bit more funky than the one I've got to rival NBVC's rather flash effort. When I failed to find one tried uploading an animated one just to see how it looked.

Anyone going to volunteer to come up with a funky England avatar? I'd do it but never used anything more complicated than Paint.

Dom

----------


## ratcat

G'day Dom,

Like these ??









http://www.englandfootballonline.com...982EngMasc.jpg

Btw we can re size for your avatar

Cheers

RC

----------


## martindwilson

ahh i just changed mine than changed it back now its stopped being animated wot's up!

----------


## zbor

How about this one?

LINK

----------


## teylyn

Soccer fans, 

animated avatars and excelforum.com are a wobbly partnership. It took shg several months to get the ol' Texas flag back to waving after changing his Xmas avatar. Davesexcel and other mods also had trouble with animated avatars.

The only thing short of contacting Vai is to keep trying to upload.

cheers,

----------


## Domski

> G'day Dom,
> 
> Like these ??
> 
> Btw we can re size for your avatar
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RC



Cheers ratcat!

Dom

----------


## Domski

> How about this one?
> 
> LINK



Yes, that was a low point. See you at the World Cup...ah no we won't  :Wink:

----------


## zbor

who cares... We get what we want  :Smilie:

----------

